# I ❤️ my Mara



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

My first espresso machine arrived a month ago from Bella Barrista and I am loving it. Office shuts down at 11 for the Latte's. To date my latte art has included an amoba, a wiggly snake and a cactus.

Now In the process of speeding up the process by selling my Kinu and replacing it with a Niche.


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

I love my Mara too, I have to same with the wooden bits! Once you have the niche our setups will match.

What levelling tool do you use? Do you find it helps with consistency?


----------



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

Snap.

Drinking Monmouth this week and trying Red Brick next.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats again, it great to hear your enthusiasm!


----------



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi Wobbit - I'm using a Motta, which arrived last week. I was getting bored with tapping this way and that in my attempts to level the coffee. I have this screwed right back so theres very little pressure applied by the Motta prior to tamping


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

I may have to invest in one.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

What a cutie! You say office, is this at work then? Beats the hell out of our BTC machine.


----------



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

lake_m said:


> What a cutie! You say office, is this at work then? Beats the hell out of our BTC machine.


 Thanks lake_m. I work from home so can enjoy 24/7 espresso's with my Mara. As l don't have much spare worktop space this baby fits in perfectly.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

I bought my Mara about a month ago from BB too (went for the black "bakelite style" knobs as I thought they made it look more retro). I also bought a Mignon to go with it, I think these look fairly retro too (can you tell I like the retro look ?). I originally thought I would upgrade to a Niche at sometime but I'm getting coffee I'm happy with (I'm never going to be a perfectionist or coffee geek) and decided a modern looking grinder would destroy the overall look.

Good to see a couple of other folks are loving their Mara's too ?!


----------



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

Just added this to my Mara - a Lelit naked filter with a 22g basket. Perfect for Square mile coffees


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Colinz said:


> Just added this to my Mara - a Lelit naked filter with a 22g basket. Perfect for Square mile coffees
> 
> View attachment 31527


 Ooo! where did you find this?


----------



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

From those lovely guys at Bella Barista..

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/lelit-wooden-handle-naked-porta-filter-handle.html


----------

